# Kickback a mere inches away from jugular



## Bushmans (Jan 19, 2014)

I saw this on TV the other day so I hit rewind on the DVR and recorded it with my phone. Downloaded it to youtube and brought it here. This guy really has no idea how lucky he his.


----------



## zapblam (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow that chain link fence grabbed hard, thanks for posting. Good real example of how fast and aggressive kickback can be.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you for posting this. _Very_ informative/instructional/impactful.

Chaps and helmets do not protect everything.

I passed this on to a few colleagues.

Philbert


----------



## RSWMTB (Jan 20, 2014)

Holding that saw...

a. up high like that

and

b. across his body


Was just begging for trouble.

Ouch


----------



## tidy (Jan 23, 2014)

He jammed the nose of the bar into fence at the worst possible angle-and with force


----------



## tooold (Jan 27, 2014)

Scary, scary, scary.......thinking of full body Kevlar with only a small hole to look out of like Kenny on South Park.


----------



## boltonranger (Jan 31, 2014)

That's terrifying!


----------



## bootboy (Jan 31, 2014)

I would not sell or even rent a chainsaw to guy with a haircut like that...


----------

